# Single pet pigeon keeps laying eggs



## Plumpuddin (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi,
My mother found an abandoned baby pigeon in her workplace's loft and I ended up raising it. It ended up staying with me, and spends most of the day outside of her cage in my room. I know pigeons are happier in pairs, but I can't take care of two and she seems fine with just me.

Anyways, I discovered Boogie was a girl after she laid an egg. She's about 5 months old, so it seems a bit early.Since she laid it in my laundry hamper, I removed it. I'm not sure how long it was there since she wasn't laying on it. This was about last week, and today I found another egg while tidying up that she laid on the towel I have for her. Unfortunately I wasn't paying attention and broke it by picking the towel up, but had luckily saved the first egg. When I put that egg out on the floor and showed it to her she started to lay on it. I don't want her to waste energy laying on an egg, but don't want her to lay another one either.

My question is, how can I make sure she doesn't get sick from laying eggs so often? I read she would get calcium deficiency or something. Right now, she eats normal pigeon seed, a little pigeon grit I set out every few days, and once a week I put apple cider vinegar in her water. 

I was thinking I should start giving her vitamin supplements ( I'm thinking Haggens Prime Vitamin Supplements), but how often should I give her that? What else can I do?

Sorry for the long post, I just love my pigeon a lot and don't want her to get sick.


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Plumpuddin said:


> Hi,
> My mother found an abandoned baby pigeon in her workplace's loft and I ended up raising it. It ended up staying with me, and spends most of the day outside of her cage in my room. I know pigeons are happier in pairs, but I can't take care of two and she seems fine with just me.
> 
> Anyways, I discovered Boogie was a girl after she laid an egg. She's about 5 months old, so it seems a bit early.Since she laid it in my laundry hamper, I removed it. I'm not sure how long it was there since she wasn't laying on it. This was about last week, and today I found another egg while tidying up that she laid on the towel I have for her. Unfortunately I wasn't paying attention and broke it by picking the towel up, but had luckily saved the first egg. When I put that egg out on the floor and showed it to her she started to lay on it. I don't want her to waste energy laying on an egg, but don't want her to lay another one either.
> ...



For nutrition- get her calciboost + vitamins containing everything essential for birds.You put some in either the food or water. 

Vitamins and calcium are very important for birds. Just lacking one can cause problems.

Also please don't throw out her eggs. It will just cause her to lay more and she will deplete herself even faster. The eggs are unfertilized so they won't hatch anyways. Leave them be she will eventually realize the won't hatch and will throw them out.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

CalciBoost only contains the calcium,magnesium, & vitamin D3, needed for replacing her calcium stores. An inside bird doesn't get enough sunshine to make vitamin D, which they need in order to be able to use any calcium they get. Very important. You could give it to her a couple of times a week. The other vitamins could be given probably once weekly. If her eggs easily break, it may be because she isn't getting the needed calcium or D3 that she needs. With one bird a bottle will last you all year. 
You would add 1/4 to 1/2 teaspoons of Calciboost per 4 ounces 1/2 cup) of water. If you have hard water in your area, use the lesser amount a couple times a week. 
As was mentioned by Dotty, if you just take her eggs, then she will lay right away again to replace them, so if they don't break, just leave them.


----------



## Plumpuddin (Sep 19, 2016)

Okay, thank you for your help. I ordered the calciboost and the vitamin supplements, hopefully they'll get here soon. Should I get something separate for the vitamin D?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Plumpuddin said:


> Okay, thank you for your help. I ordered the calciboost and the vitamin supplements, hopefully they'll get here soon. Should I get something separate for the vitamin D?


The CalciBoost has the calcium and vit. D.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi Plumpuddin,

I have also read on this Forum about 'dummy eggs'. Fake eggs that many use so that their pigeons are not constantly laying. 

Good Luck. Peace


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Yes as Yasmin has said , she will take a break while she is sitting on her eggs, or fake eggs , which ever one you like .


----------

